# Breeder recommendations?



## Monty7 (Nov 24, 2016)

Hello, I am looking for a cockapoo f1 (English Show X miniature poodle) with all the health tests inc hip score. Any recommendations of genuine breeders in the south of England? Will travel 2-3 hours. I live in Berkshire. Finding it hard to find genuine breeders! Preferably would like home reared puppy. Although would consider good breeders that keep their puppies in a good facility close to their house and socialise them well with other dogs and children/family/household noise. Has anyone had any dealings with Cinder PAws in Devon, Just Dogz in Wisbech, Cheshire Doodles, Woodlands, Maison Jolie or Cheshire Cockapoo's? Any advice greatly appreciated thank you!


----------



## Morf17 (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi there, I am also looking at Justdogz and have had a facebook messenger chat with Justine. I have quite a strict timeline, due to wanting to bring home a puppy in the Easter holidays. Another south-east breeder who friends of mine have used are Newfield Cockapoos. Their cockapoo from there is lovely. Other breeders I have been in touch with, but who don't fit my timeline are Honeypei near Canterbury, and I hear that Bridgeways are also fab. I don't have any first hand info though


----------



## Mousy (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi I'd recommend Raffles in Nantwich Cheshire We bought a pup from them last year and are really pleased with her. Lovely nature and gorgeous colouring. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Monty7 (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you so much for your help, I am at present on a few waiting lists! Raffles being one of the. Going to Justdogz in a couple of weeks to view a chocolate and white puppy &#55357;&#56374;, can't wait! Xxx


----------



## Monty7 (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you so much for your help, I am at present on a few waiting lists! Raffles being one of the. Going to Justdogz in a couple of weeks to view a chocolate and white puppy 🐶, can't wait! Xxx


----------



## Monty7 (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you for your advice. I am on raffles waiting list although they have been really slow to get back to me. I am also going to see a puppy in a couple of weeks from Justdogz who are recommended on the cockapoo club of GB website, so hopefully if all goes well we will be having him &#55357;&#56374;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56832; x


----------



## Monty7 (Nov 24, 2016)

Thank you for your advice. I am on raffles waiting list although they have been really slow to get back to me. I am also going to see a puppy in a couple of weeks from Justdogz who are recommended on the cockapoo club of GB website, so hopefully if all goes well we will be having him 🐶😍😀 x


----------

